# Dissertation Questionnaire: the changing experience of those with Crohn's disease in relation to food.



## kat.birds94 (Jan 5, 2016)

My name is Kathryn Birds, I am a third year Nutrition student studying at Leeds Beckett University. I am conducting a primary research based dissertation study on the life experiences of those with Crohn’s disease and how these experiences influence an individual’s relationship with food.

http://crohns-disease.co.uk/survey/

This questionnaire will ask you questions about your condition and the impact it has on your life and food choices. It will take around 5-10 minutes to complete.
This questionnaire is voluntary and as such you are free to choose whether you wish to complete it or not. If you choose to partake in the study, understand that you are at liberty to leave any question you do not wish to answer and to stop completing the questionnaire with no explanation needed. All questionnaires that have been attempted will be analysed whether they are missing answers or not.

To maintain your anonymity not information that could identify you will be recorded. Your responses will be analysed alongside all other responses and the report made from these finding will be made available to internal and external markers at Leeds Beckett University.

This questionnaire has been authorised by my module tutor Dr Maria Maynard who can be
contacted via the email address, M.Maynard@leedsbeckett.ac.uk if you have any queries.
Thank you for your time and input.

http://crohns-disease.co.uk/survey/


----------



## Susan2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Completed.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry i pressed submit instead of next just after filling in how crohns affected me. May be i should have also said im a duh brain now too


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2016)

Finally found the time to do this one. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rich Pell (Feb 11, 2016)

Submitted.


----------

